# [Sammelthread] Dirt Rally



## IJOJOI (27. April 2015)

*
Codemasters findet zurück zu alter Stärke*
Dirt Rally hat sich durch eine vielzahl von Updates und durch das Einbinden der Community mittels Steam Early Access
zu einem hervorragenden Rally - Spiel gemausert. 

*UI
*Das User Interface ist gut mit dem Lenkrad zu bedienen, eine Maus ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Die Menüs sind übersichtlich gestaltet.
Einzig und allein die Streckenauswahl wirkt etwas nüchtern. 
*
Content
*Sehr schön! Wirklich tolle Stages, sehr gut umgesetzt. Besonders die Bodenbeschaffenheit hat mich beeindruckt.
Sehr holprige Angelegenheit, so wie es sein soll. Die Stages sind alle samt recht eng, man muss sich wirklich konzentrieren, 
um schnell zu sein. Das Artdesign ist auch sehr gelungen. Durch das Hinzufügen längerer Etappen, 
die unter Umständen auch sehr Anspruchsvoll sind, hat Dirt Rally auch für Sim Racing erfahrene Spieler etwas zu bieten.*

Controller/Steuerung
*Auch hier hat Codemasters nachgebessert. Inzwischen werden alle Lenkradmodelle unterstützt,
und auch die Einbindung ist vorbildlich. So ist es beispielsweise möglich, abhängig vom Fahrzeug, mit Kupplung + H-Schaltung 
oder mit Schaltwippen zu schalten.

*
Physik
*War diese anfangs noch ein Schwachpunkt von Dirt-Rally so ist sie nun auf einem gutem bis
sehr gutem Level angekommen. Die Fahrzeuge fahren sich allesamt glaubwürdig und die 
verschiedenen Untergründe wirken sich realistisch auf das Fahrverhalten aus. 
Einzig und allene das Handling auf Asphalt sowie die Wirkung der Handbremse könnten besser sein.*

FFB
*Codemasters hat die das FFB mehrmals überarbeitet und durch zahlreiche einstellbare Parameter erweitert.
Sollte das FFB noch nicht den Ansprüchen genügen, gibt es reihenweise FFB Mods, die beispielsweise
die Straßentextur noch besser herausheben.
Meine Empfehlung: IMPACT FFB: IMPACT Force Feedback | RaceDepartment*

Grafik
*Ganz hübsch! Die HDR Effekte frischen die betagte EGO - Engine auf jeden Fall auf, wer den Look von Dirt 3 mag, wird auch 
hier ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept geboten bekommen. Leider ist hier noch nicht die "neue, NEXT-GEN" Engine im Einsatz.*


Fazit:
**Momentan das beste Rally Spiel.


*


----------



## borni (30. April 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich hab es jetzt auch mal angetestet und finde es ziemlich cool. Es ist zwar keine HC-Sim aber bockt schon ganz schön. Scheinbar hat Codemasters mal auf die Rufe der Community nach einem richtigen Rally Game gehört. Mal sehen wohin es sich noch entwickelt. Eine richtige WRC Lizenz wäre natürlich noch genial!


----------



## kloanabua (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Habs mir auch geholt und macht schon Spaß mit meinem Driving Force GT.
Aber is es bei euch auch so das er in der Cockpit Perspektive maximal 180 Grad lenkt?
Mich nervt das wenn Lenkrad und Lenkrad im Cockpit nicht synchron sind.
Wenn ich mein Lenkrad auf 200 Grad umstelle is es mir schon zu empfindlich.


----------



## borni (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



kloanabua schrieb:


> Habs mir auch geholt und macht schon Spaß mit meinem Driving Force GT.
> Aber is es bei euch auch so das er in der Cockpit Perspektive maximal 180 Grad lenkt?
> Mich nervt das wenn Lenkrad und Lenkrad im Cockpit nicht synchron sind.
> Wenn ich mein Lenkrad auf 200 Grad umstelle is es mir schon zu empfindlich.



Nimmste die Dashcam. Ist eh besser. Bringt mehr ubersicht. Im echten Auto siehst du beim Fahren auch aus dem Fenster und nicht ins Cockpit.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Mit Georgs Einstellungen lässrs sich gut fahren. 540 Grad am Wheel sind optimal. 


Via Youtube: 6e66o

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD3GKDFDHW4ZttBwH51e1vg


*Driving the Subaru Impreza @ Sweet Lamb, Wales.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r_u0M5-3n8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Rig by SimXperience® Full Motion Racing Simulator Technologies

Logitech G27 + Thrustmaster TH8RS Shifter

FFB Settings: DIRT Rally FFB Settings - Album on Imgur
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7zusmt73ppdpu5r/effectsetup.xml?dl=0

Steering linearity: 0
Saturations: 100%
Deadzones: 0

Skin download: 
SUBARU IMPREZA 1996 Livery MOD | RaceDepartment


----------



## kloanabua (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



borni schrieb:


> Nimmste die Dashcam. Ist eh besser. Bringt mehr ubersicht. Im echten Auto siehst du beim Fahren auch aus dem Fenster und nicht ins Cockpit.



Ja auf die bin ich dann auch gekommen, aber ich find einfach die Cockpit Ansicht in Rennspielen super zu fahren, aber wenn das Lenkrad nicht Synchron ist hat se verschi**en bei mir.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Georg hat ne Challenge laufen:

Fiat 131 Abarth @ Ampelonas Ormi | 3:34.958





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Mh4MlMP_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

03.47.390 mit X360-Controller (Fahrhilfen und co. deaktiviert). Bin aber auch noch nicht so geübt und hatte bereits mit dem Abschluss der Etappe ohne Crashes oder Dreher zu kämpfen. Insofern gibt's noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bekommt man das Game eigentlich zum Release wirklich Gratis, wenn man die Early Access Phase kauft und mitspielt?


----------



## ak1504 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Du hast doch schon bezahlt...



Hier gibts nen super DiRT Rally Guide:

Steam Community :: Guide :: The 'basics' guide for those wanting to get the most from DiRT Rally


----------



## Dedde (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

ich habs mal auf meiner wunschliste. also habe mal bisschen dirt 3 gespielt. das war ja eher so das gamepad spiel. ist dieses dirt auch besser mit dem gamepad zu fahren? ohne kupplung finde ich nämlich schon mal doof. dirt 3 habe ich außerdem gerne in der third person sicht gespielt, und third person und lenkrad passt iwie nicht zusammen. hm...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Habs mir jetzt mal geholt, ich hoffe ich werde halbwegs gute Zeiten fahren können, weil ich nur einen X360 Controller habe.
Reichen auch eigentlich meine 2GB Vram aus? Also kein Speicherüberlauf etc.? Denn für so ein Spiel wären denke ich selbst kurze Nachladeruckler fatal.


----------



## Euda (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bei mir werden meist ca. 3.5 GByte belegt, sodass ich– 2 GByte RAM sind heutzutage, vor allem für Spiele, natürlich sehr wenig - auf gute Spielbarkeit bei niedrigeren Textureinstellungen schließen würde. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Rennspiele und Shooter viele Assets in den RAM oder VRAM laden, um diese im laufenden Spiel ohne Nachladeruckler darstellen zu können. Bei Open-World ist es ja etwas komplizierter, dort lässt sich nicht alles ohne weiteres in den Arbeitsspeicher schütten..

Wenn es auch (ohne Fahrhilfen und mit schwierigster Gegner-KI in der Karriere) extrem anspruchsvoll ist, gibt es definitiv auch mit Controller 'ne Lernkurve. Denke allerdings, dass es mit Wheel etwas nachvollziehbarer wird und dementsprechend bessere Zeiten erreichbar sind. Denn mit dem Controller habe ich oft das Gefühl, wenig Kontrolle zu haben und ständig durch unpräzises Antippen des Sticks am Gegenlenken zu sein. Spaß macht es allemal, hab mir in der Karriere jetzt den Urquattro S1 gegönnt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Die Rede war vom VRAM, denn mein System hat 8GB RAM(siehe Signatur)

Trotzdem danke!

edit: btw, ist das hier jetzt der Sammelthread oder wie? ;D


----------



## Euda (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Habe es schnell am Handy getippt, wobei das neue Responsive-Layout des Forums die Signatur bei kleinen Bildschirmen ausblendet. :<
2 GByte VRAM genügt für Full HD, Reglern rechts und 8xMSAA. Konstant >60 Fps sollten für die 270X bei 4xMSAA kein Thema sein, ist ja die betagte, wobei dafür noch recht hübsche Ego-Engine.

Sammelthread wäre 'ne gute Idee. Der Threadersteller oder ein Mod könnte den Threadtitel entsprechend anpassen und oben anpinnen. So viel Aufmerksamkeit verdient Codemasters, schließlich gibt's endlich eine moderne Rally-Simulation, die aus meiner Sicht jetzt schon, lange vor Release, eine Menge richtig macht. DiRT 2/3/Showdown war ja eher was für die Monster-Energy-Gemeinde, falls mich wer versteht.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

*#FEEDBACKFRIDAY 15/05/15 - UI SPECIAL*

#FeedbackFriday 15/05/15 - UI Special - Codemasters Forums

justbigleejustbiglee Codemasters   Community Manager


This week it is a menu and UI special, don't feel like you have to answer all the points (I know there is a lot!) but it would be really useful to find out what you love and hate about our UI.

Before you get that far though we want to know how you're feeling about our 3rd week of Early Access.

How do you feel about the game this week?
How do you feel about us? Are we talking enough? Too much?
Are we talking about the right things?
What could we do better?
UI Special Questions

What is your Number 1 biggest frustration in the UI?
Do you use the Quick Select to navigate the UI?
Is there any extra information that you would like to have available to you in the Service Area or is it ok?
Is there anything missing or misplaced in the UI?
Does the UI identify Rally Stages clearly enough?
How do you feel about the way rewards are presented and the end of an event?
What works or does not work on the UI for Vehicle Selection?
Do you find the Team Management part of the UI easy to understand and navigate?
What is your favourite thing about the UI?
Do you prefer screen hot buttons or actual screen navigation?
Does the UI allow you to get into the race quick enough
Where do you most often go when you return to the UI from a race


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ROwrb6BDNXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

HERE’S THE FULL LIST OF EVERYTHING WE’VE CHANGED, ADDED AND FIXED IN DIRT RALLY V.0.4

New – Added over 4,300 metres of rock otherwise known as Pikes Peak
New – Or old depending how you look at it, yes that’s right we’ve also added the mixed surface version of Pikes Peak too
New – Each route on Pikes Peak is available with a variety of weather conditions (Sunny\Rain\Overcast\Clear)
New – Hillclimb car class featuring the Peugeot 405 T16 Pikes Peak, the Peugeot 205 T16 Pikes Peak and the Audi Sport Quattro S1 Pikes Peak.
New – Hillclimb career mode and full support for Online Events and Leagues
New – Added a few tutorial messages and hints and tips to some menus and loading screens
New – Sent all our AI drivers back to rally school, turns out they were struggling to keep up with you guys so expect a bit more of a challenge from now on
New – Your changes in position are now shown on the event and championship standings
New – Added a message to let you know when you’ve been promoted or relegated in Championship mode
New – 13 new achievements for all you unlock and rub in your friends faces.
New – Added the ability to map clutch and gears for the following steering wheels: Logitech Driving Force EX, Logitech Driving Force GT, Logitech Driving Force Pro, Logitech MOMO Racing Wheel, Thrustmaster F430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel, Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience Racing Wheel, Thrustmaster RGT FF Pro, Microsoft Wireless Xbox 360 Racing Wheel
New – Added analogue handbrake support
Change – Engineer slots now unlock based on distance driven rather than spending your hard earned credits
Change – When using a wheel the ragdoll shake effect is now turned off
Change – Had our mechanics make some improvements to the drivetrain on all of the cars
Change – Custom Events now use the full fat versions of the cars rather than the poor mans versions
Change – Improved our Steam error reporting, this won’t really change anything for you right now but it will help us in the future in particular with getting to the bottom of error 41 issues
Change – Made it clearer when you can’t afford a car
Change – Improved the messages which tell you what the different game modes are
Change – Custom events now tell you if a stage is a “Long” or “Sprint” (short) version
Change – Changed certain title headers in the leagues reward screens to make it clearer where you finished
Change – The weekly event is now six stages instead of four
Fix – If you’re using a H-Pattern with clutch setup, the game no longer shifts to neutral when contact with your kit is lost.
Fix – Turns out that sometimes the AI would overshoot the start line, we’ve had a word with them about it
Fix – Hand braking when using manual clutch now no longer locks all four wheels on the Ford Fiesta
Fix – Position indicators will now stop showing the incorrect information
Fix – Fixed a weird thing that would sometimes let you have more than one go at an online event (bet you’re gutted you didn’t notice that one)
Fix – Ever been caught in an infinite loop of disconnects and reconnects at the end of an online event? Yeah, we fixed that.
Car update – The Fiat 131 Abarth now has historically accurate rear lights
Car update – The Fiat 131 Abarth now features the Rallysport Development livery
Car update – The Ford Escort Mk II now features the Phil Collins’ livery
Car update – The Lancia Fulvia HF now features the Lancia livery.
Car update – The Peugeot 205 T16 Evo 2 now features the Peugeot Sport livery


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Habs gestern am abend das Pikes Peak addon schon einmal ausgiebig getestet.
Von den drei autos ist für mich nur der Audi "Fahrbar" die beiden Peugeot sind unfahrbar da diese faktisch keinen Anpressdruck auf der Vorderachse erzeuegen und das Heck wirklich sofort kommt.
(Meine Einstellungen ABS stufe 5 Tracktionskontrolle stufe 2)

Änderungen die mir aufgefallen sind, Sie dürften an der crashphysik ein bisschen etwas verändert haben, wenn man in Pikes Peak abfliegt dann kommt es endlich mal vor dass sich das ganze Rad von der Felge löst, weiters merkt man einen beschädigten motor wirlich da er massiv an Leistung verliert.
Inwie weit dies mit dem Feature zusammen hängt welches den Höheneffekt(Turbo motor werden mit steigender Höhe ineffizient = weniger leistung) mit einbezieht weiß ich imo noch nicht.

Änderungen die das Spiel m.m noch nötig hat:
Komplettes überarbeiten des Schadensmodell (Leistungsbezogen), es kommt leider immer noch vor man crashed mit 150Km/h in einen Stein das Auto dreht in der Luft mehrere Saltos und es kommt, wenn man glück hat auf den Rädern auf. Der Schaden ist optisch je nach dem ob überschläge statt gefunden haben, schon passabel es raucht aus dem Kühler und die "Check-engine" Lampe ist an - "Thats it". 
Wenn man ganz erlich ist müsste spätestens bei so einem heftigen Unfall die Rally für das Team gelaufen sein!
Einen merklichen Performancverlust hat man nicht, da ist es schon weitaus schlimmer wenn man einen Reifenschaden hat, dieser beinflust das Fahrverhalten wirklch enorm
Was ihnen auch gut gelungen ist, der Bremsverschleiß. Die Bremse wird wirklich heiß und man merkt dann recht schnell, die ersten zwei Haarnadelkurven gehen noch nur dann merkt man recht schnell wie die Bremse nachlässt und auch abbaut/verschleißt!
Ein Punkt der Feintuning benötigt, für mich ist die Motorbremse zu stark, wenn man früh vom gas geht und sehr viel "SEGELT" dann wird die bremse defakto fast nie benötigt!


Weiters müsste man auch das Reparaturmodell überarbeiten.Wenn man die WRC als Referenz heranzieht dann gibt es nicht einen Radiator der zu 55% kaputt ist, entweder es geht sich in der Zeit aus den Radiator zu tauschen oder nicht.
Wenn man gewisse Teile tauscht, müssen auch andere Teile wie Reifen usw runter, das alles müsste man in den Reparaturprozess mit einbinden.
Was mich persönlich ungeheim stört, ein Kühler/Radiator wird angeführt nur ein Ladeluftkühler für Turbo Motoren? Nein den gibt es nicht 
[Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehen das beim Audi der Ladeluftkühler in der Front verbaut ist, wird dieser bei einen Front schaden sicher auch nicht mehr funktionieren. Die Folge der turbo müsste sehr schlecht boost aufbauen können und es zu einen enormen leistungsverlust kommen!]
[Das Selbe gilt für den Kühler/Radiator, wenn der Motor zu warm wird sind die Folge Zündaussetzer, er dreht nicht mehr so hoch und am ende ein Motorschaden]
Ich hoffe das die überarbeitung kommt, denn das gegenwerte "REPARATUR-MODELL" hat mit Realität nicht viel auf sich 

Ansonsten ist Pikes Peak wirlich ein gelungene Abwechslung zu den Rally strecken!


----------



## NRJX (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

ich habs bei steam gekauft  vor 1 woche. 
Ich bin noch nicht auf den server gekommen: 
" Steam-Server sind ausgelastet und können Ihre Anfrage zu DIRT Rally nicht bearbeiten (41) "


----------



## Modmaster (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Für 22,49 € im Summer Sale !


----------



## Porsche2000 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Kann denn der erfahrene Sim-Spieler überhaupt beurteilen, wie sich echte Rallyautos fahren? Das ist was anderes als mit Straßenwagen auf Asphalt. Diese Autos sind speziell für Rally konstruiert und lassen sich viel direkter steuern. Von daher wirkt das vielleicht etwas wie Arcade, aber das ist nicht unbedingt unrealistisch.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Kann denn der erfahrene Sim-Spieler überhaupt beurteilen, wie sich echte Rallyautos fahren?


Dem Gamedirector nach, war/ ist RBR zu übertrieben, was das Fahrzeughandling angeht. Ich denke aber auch, dass viele "Sim-Fans" das Fahrverhalten von Fahrzeugen aus einem Spiel nicht richtig beurteilen können. Aber wenn z.B. Rene Rast schreibt, dass Project Cars für sich für ihn näher an der Realität befindet als Assetto Corsa, dann kann ich das ein Stück weit eher nachvollziehen.


----------



## Modmaster (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWJGKjNu__U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jor-El (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich es traurig finden soll, dass ein utuber dem langjähriges Rennspieleentwickler Codemasters sagen muss wie FFB geht oder ich mich einfach nur freuen sollte, dass die Community es wieder richtet. Wie auch immer, Kudos dem Kerl!


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Patch V 04.5 - The one with the Force Feedback					17. Juni					- justbiglee 
						So you may have noticed a small patch for DiRT Rally release today and we are pleased to say that yes... this is the FFB update (otherwise known as v0.4.5). 

This latest update has been built off the back of your feedback since launch; it will change how the game communicates to you through your wheel or pad and make everything feel much more intuitive.  

Alongside that we’ve also added a whole suite of advanced wheel options to help you fine tune your set up. You can read more info about what we’ve done here[www.dirtgame.com]. 

We’re also pleased to say we’ve included a new batch of supported wheels. If your wheel isn’t on the list don’t worry, we are continuing to work our way down the list and we’ll be adding more as DiRT Rally’s Early Access continues. 


Logitech Driving Force GT
Logitech Driving Force Pro
Logitech Formula Force EX
Thrustmaster T500 RS Racing Wheel
Thrustmaster T500 RS F1 Racing Wheel
Thrustmaster T300 RS
Thrustmaster TX 458
Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 FFB
Fanatec CSR Elite Wheel
Logitech MOMO Racing Wheel (keyboard required for some controls)
Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel (keyboard required for some controls)
As ever thank you again for your support, we really hope you enjoy this latest update. Be sure to follow us on Twitter, Facebook and Reddit for all the latest DiRTy Gossip.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DIRT RALLY ROAD BOOK – 26/06/15


https://www.dirtgame.com/uk/blog/4778


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

*TARMAC TERRORS UPDATE - NOW LIVE*

Tarmac Terrors Update - Now Live - Codemasters Forums


----------



## borni (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Mehr Content von Codemasters für 3 Monate Early Access bei  Dirt Rally als von Bohemia für die DayZ Standalone in 3 Jahren...


----------



## aiming (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Hi, mal was anderes....und zwar habe ich bei jedem Start des Spiels das Problem das die Einstellungen für die Steuerung zurückgesetzt werden...ist da etwas bekannt ? Gibt es da eventuell eine Lösung ? Auf Dauer ist das schon etwas nervig muss ich sagen :/

/e ist wohl ein Bug...beim Start des Spiels muss man mit dem Controller / Lenkrad Enter drücken statt mit der Tastatur da er sonst scheinbar die Tastatur Settings läd.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Das is schon seit etlichen CM Games so. Kein Bug, Feature.


First Try: Stage Oberstein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n1Oq1xXtb_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Kann man das nicht einstellen, dass das Lenkrad vom Auto sich genauso bewegt wie das was man vor sich hat? ... find das ziehmlich nervend, wenn man 2 Umdrehungen selbst dreht und das Auto nur ne Halbe ... alternativ Lenkrad ausblenden?


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

#FEEDBACKFRIDAY - WITH A TWIST!


​#FeedbackFriday - With A Twist! - Codemasters Forums


----------



## Dedde (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Unterstützt das spiel mittlerweile Kupplung? Ist ja bei diesen traumautos ein muss finde ich


----------



## IJOJOI (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ja, zum Glück


----------



## Dedde (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Super.  Werde es später das erste mal starten,  freue mich auf die gruppe b autos und die alten opel


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

wie macht ihr denn das mit den tastenzuweisungen? ich hab ein g27 mit einem th8 shifter. da steht dann zb auto zurücksetzen 17. was ist denn taste 17  ist ärgerlich wenn man dann 10sek warten muss und noch strafe bekommt. und in den menüs gibts keine maus??
ansonsten gefällt es mir richtig super. tolle autos und wirklich sehr gute sounds


----------



## DARPA (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Dedde schrieb:


> wie macht ihr denn das mit den tastenzuweisungen? ich hab ein g27 mit einem th8 shifter. da steht dann zb auto zurücksetzen 17. was ist denn taste 17



In Windows kann man ja Eingabegeräte testen. Dort werden die einzelnen Tasten als Nummern angezeigt. Vielleicht kannste damit Nr. 17 rausfiltern.


----------



## Dedde (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Da brauch ich nix filtern. Ich hab sechs knöpfe am wheel selbst und sonst keine.  Alles schon probiert.  Aber ich glaub das könnte ne F taste sein


----------



## Euda (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

So, hab's heute mal "angepackt" und von der sequenziellen Schaltung am G27 auf den H-Shifter samt manueller Kupplung gewechselt. Schwierige Umgewöhnung für mich persönlich – anbremsen, durch die Kurve, _weit genug _in die Kupplung und den _korrekten _Gang () rein und das ganze auf den verdammt engen Pisten.... macht vor allem verdammt viel Spaß! Lange nicht mehr so viel Freude am Daddeln gehabt. 
__

Hier mal ein Video von meinem vierten Versuch mit dem Ibiza Kitcar in Wales. Ab ungefähr dem letzten Drittel ging die Konzentration langsam aber sicher flöten (zwei mal zu früh eingekuppelt, ein paar Schaltfehler). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OjkJ1mW-Gxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

*DIRT RALLY WORLD RX UPDATE*




Infos, Changelog: https://www.dirtgame.com/uk/blog/4905








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DicuNceiN_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noofuu (21. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich habe mir das Spiel auch zugelegt, bin aber echt am verzweifeln manchmal 
Da ich kaum einen Abschnitt in einer guten Zeit ablege Frustriert es mich ab und an, und manchmal stören mich die Bremsen ich tippe leicht aufs Pedal und das Auto steht schon :/
Ansonsten ist das Spiel echt super es gibt einem echt das Gefühl von Rally ^^ in der Karriere komme ich meist nur auf den 3ten Platz so sehr ich mich anstrenge ....


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Hier noch Runde 8 der Rally Cross WM von vorhin als Einstimmung auf den Multiplayer demnächst in DiRT 


FIA World Rallycross Championship


----------



## Cydras (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich finde das Spiel geil.
Mich stört eher, dass kein Hersteller außer Fanatec Handbremsen für ihre Lenkräder anbietet 

Hab schon gesehen, dass man sich in den Thrustmaster und Logitech in den Knöpfen eine reinlöten kann, ist aber schwierig und irgendwie doof 
Und Fanatec ist einfach zu teuer -.-


----------



## norse (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Och da gibts viele Möglichkeiten! Du kannst den Thrustmaster Shifter als handbremse nutzen! Stellst ihn auf Sequenziell ein und belegst diesen, dass er die Handbremse ist. ansonsten ist Selfmade die Variante - fertige Handbremsne für dem SIM Bereich gibt es nicht unter 250,-€


----------



## Cydras (24. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Hey das stimmt das ist mir so gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen 
Dann wäre das Problem auf dem PC gelöst.

Danke für die Info


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally PvP Update

DiRT Rally World RX Multiplayer Update | Codemasters Blog






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IoJQcBcfh2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Cydras schrieb:


> Hey das stimmt das ist mir so gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen
> Dann wäre das Problem auf dem PC gelöst.
> 
> Danke für die Info



Einige kleinere Manufakturen bieten auch Handbremsen an.
Zum Beispiel Heusinkveld Engineering.
Allerdings ist bei denen die Nachfrage um einiges größer als die Ressourcen.


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Show Episode 5 - Multiplayer Special






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ACx3neMVm6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Euda (26. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Konnte mir gestern meinen ersten Eindruck vom Rallycross-Modus per X360-Pad machen: Aufgrund der deutlich breiteren Kurse, als im Rally-/Hillclimb-Modus, ist das Manövrieren der Kisten weniger anspruchsvoll, wenngleich mit der KI schon jetzt 'ne Menge Spaß aufkommt. An dieser hat Codemasters seit GRID Autosport (*auf frustrierende Formelwagen-Derbies schiel*) nämlich merklich gearbeitet.
Morgen bringt der DHL-Guy meinen TrackIR, dann wird das ganze nochmal mit Wheel getestet.


----------



## norse (27. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Cydras schrieb:


> Hey das stimmt das ist mir so gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen
> Dann wäre das Problem auf dem PC gelöst.
> 
> Danke für die Info



müssts man nur testen ob 2 gleichzeitig erkannt werrden...war nur so eine spontane Idee. Als Handbremse lässt er sich nutzen klar, aber ob 2 gleichzeitig halt ist die frage


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

About Push to Talk and other multiplayer settings.



http://steamcommunity.com/app/310560/discussions/0/520518053434457159/


----------



## ak1504 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally | PvP Multiplayer - World RX - 3 Race Championchip Playlist 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alTOEQtR-xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## stoepsel (9. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bei Uns fahren auch ein paar Jungs ne kleine Fun-Online- Liga ! 
Wenn ihr Bock habt, einfach einsteigen ... Geht noch bis zum 16. 09. 

ACR Forum: DIRT RALLY Liga (1/2)


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Leute,

wie findet ihr das Game?
ist es das Geld wert?
Bugs?


----------



## norse (13. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bugs? mir keiner bekannt bisher - wie es mir gefällt? habe es alleine gestern 5h gesuchtet  einfach nur geil  Freue mich schon auf Finnland - soll ja diesen Monat noch kommen inklusive 2 "legendären Autos". Das Spiel ist definitiv sein Geld wert! 

Nur den RallyCross modus mag ich garnicht, aber das reine Rally ist super.  für mich ist es das 2. beste Spiel dieses Jahr!


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bestes Game von Codemasters wenn man es als ernsterer Rally Fan betrachtet.

Mein persönlicher Favorit ist immer noch DiRT 2. Das Gesamtpaket war einfach Bombe.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DIRT RALLY - FLYING FINLAND UPDATE


DiRT Rally - Flying Finland Update - Codemasters Forums


----------



## norse (30. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

OMG  - wie lange ich darauf warte! mist und ich kann heute nicht suchten!


----------



## norse (30. September 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Fazit nach einer Stunde durch Finland fliegen -


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally | Subaru Impreza 2001 @ Rally Finland "Kailajärvi" [First Try]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-OufNxVHJOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Habs mir auch gekauft...bis auf den Fehlenden Regler der Schwierigkeit in der Karriere Super Spiel 

Macht jede Menge Spaß die Strecken sind Super


----------



## Euda (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ziemlich reibungsloser Oculus-Support - und das im Early-Access!
Was ist nur mit dem alten Codemasters geschehen? 
Jetzt noch eine Rennsimulation mit dem Umfang von pCARS, der Inszenierung von GRID:Autosport sowie einer Klangqualität im Stil von DiRT Rally. Wäre heiß.


----------



## norse (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ist auch nach dem Phyik Update recht schwer, find ich .. teilweise reagieren die Autos allerdings schonmal seltsam ... in der einen Kurve bricht er aus und in der nächsten kannst das Gaspedal durchdrücken bis zum Blech und es passiert garnix  komisch - aber der Lancia 037 ist echt das geilste Auto im Spiel!


----------



## ak1504 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally 0.9 | Modern Masters | Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X @ Rally Finland "Jarvenkyla" [blind]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETI1nDZzZ6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich bin zwar grottenschlecht und in keinster Weise Rennsportfan, aber Dirt Rally macht schon einiges her.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DIRT RALLY ROAD BOOK - 27/11/2015


DiRT Rally Road Book - 27/11/2015 - Codemasters Forums


----------



## DerFakeAccount (30. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Hab mir das Spiel am Freitag Abend gekauft, spiele mit Xbox360 Controller, bin eigentlich kein Racespieler, und normalerweise auch kein Controllerspieler, bei allem anderem muss Tastatur her, außer Rally.
Bin mittlerweile am überlegen mir ein G27 zu kaufen.
Macht wirklich Spaß das Spiel, und mein Kumpel, der sonst in Forza Motorsport auf der PS3 Toplist gefahren ist und auch bei vielen anderen SIM's weit oben mit dabei war meint dafür das ich kein Rennspiel Typ bin, stelle ich mich in DiRT Rally erstaunlich gut an und lerne auch schnell.
Gestern die 1970er mit dem Fiat Abarth durchgefahren und nun ganz frisch den Quattro gekauft, damit gehts heute auf die Bretter, freue mich schon richtig auf Feierabend.


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

G27...  Also ich würde wenn ich ein neues Lenkrad kaufe auch ein neues haben wollen 

Lenkrad: Thumbs up..! Du wirst es nicht bereuen... Ausserdem haben wir in D 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ^^


----------



## DerFakeAccount (30. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bin aber Azubi, eigene Wohnung, nix geld


----------



## kloanabua (30. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich hab nur ein Driving Force GT und das reicht auch und is günstiger.  
Meins hab ich bestimmt schon 5 Jahre daheim. xD
Wenns aber den Geist aufgeben sollte werd ich nicht zögern und mir ein G29 holen das dann wenigstens auf der PS4 funktioniert.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (30. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



kloanabua schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ein Driving Force GT und das reicht auch und is günstiger.


Ich will aber eine Kupplung  nicht nur Gas und Bremse am Pedal


----------



## borni (30. November 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Bin aber Azubi, eigene Wohnung, nix geld



Driving Force GT


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ohne Lichter Nachts zu fahren ist der Wahnsinn  Musste der Baum da auch doof rumstehen 

Der VRam Verbrauch liegt bei mir bei 3200MB bei Maxed Out 1440p durchgehend 60FPS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally| MINI Countryman Rally Edition @ Rally Germany "Waldaufstieg"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Avc89tBVyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar Kisten für die erste Gruppe ... Volvo und Citrön wären da doch perfekt für


----------



## borni (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



norse schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommen noch ein paar Kisten für die erste Gruppe ... Volvo und Citrön wären da doch perfekt für



Mod Support... das wäre der Hammer!


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Kann seit heute nicht mehr spielen, Update 1.0 kommt wohl heute. freu freu


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally | VW Polo Rally @ Rally Sweden "Stor-jangen" [blind]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_3VuJGMR2j8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schön <3


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Bin ich der einzige der den Schwierigkeitsgrad affenhart findet? Selbst auf der leichtesten Stufe bin ich immer entweder letzter oder vorletzter.. die Steuerung mit Gamepad is eh ne Katastrophe, aber nach gut 15h macht mir das so irgendwie einfach keinen Spass mehr...


----------



## borni (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Schwierigkeitsgrad affenhart findet? Selbst auf der leichtesten Stufe bin ich immer entweder letzter oder vorletzter.. die Steuerung mit Gamepad is eh ne Katastrophe, aber nach gut 15h macht mir das so irgendwie einfach keinen Spass mehr...



Ich finde es genau richtig. Und obwohl ich natürlich lieber mit dem Lenkrad fahre, muss ich sagen das sich Dirt Rally auch echt gut mit dem Controller fahren lässt. Man muss sich zwar erst mal etwas rein fuchsen, dann macht es dafür aber umso mehr Spaß. Um eine Etappe zu gewinnen muss natürlich alles passen. Man muss am Limit fahren und es darf kein noch so kleines Fehlerchen drin sein. So wie es sein muss! 
Wem das nicht gefällt, der kann ja Dirt3 spielen.


----------



## norse (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Schwierigkeitsgrad affenhart findet? Selbst auf der leichtesten Stufe bin ich immer entweder letzter oder vorletzter.. die Steuerung mit Gamepad is eh ne Katastrophe, aber nach gut 15h macht mir das so irgendwie einfach keinen Spass mehr...


Üben! Dirt Rally ist sehr fordernd und man muss sich erstmal daran gewöhnen ... das hat bei mir auch etwas gebraucht aber jetzt fahr ich  auf Profi locker auf den ersten ... Nicht aufgeben! Und langsam fahren! Das ist wichtig.


Was mir enorm geholfen hat, ist das: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WlBntwsOdA
verinnerlichen und Anwenden! Dann wirds was  
noch ein Tipp: Fahr anfangs einen Fronttriebler (die aller erste klasse, also den Lancia Fulvia oder Mini Cooper) und danach die nächste Gruppe (nicht den Lancia Stratos! der ist extrem zickig)
Allrad Autos fahren sich auch gleich komplett anders ... Auch immer mal nach Setup Tipps suchen bei Steam o.Ä. - hab dadurch den Lancia 037 erst richitg händeln können. das ist ein Monster an Auto aber mit einem gescheiten Setup kann man sogar den Wagen schnell bewegen.

Tolle einstiegsklasse ist auch die R-Klasse. Man kann sich wunderbar an das Allrad gewöhnen und hat nicht zuuu viel Leistung und / oder Grip.
Zumal die Klasse BJ>2000 auch total .. komisch ist. Viel zu viel Grip und Leistung finde ich.


----------



## aloha84 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Schwierigkeitsgrad affenhart findet? Selbst auf der leichtesten Stufe bin ich immer entweder letzter oder vorletzter.. die Steuerung mit Gamepad is eh ne Katastrophe, aber nach gut 15h macht mir das so irgendwie einfach keinen Spass mehr...



Also gegenüber Richard Burns Rally, finde ich die Steuerung mit Gamepad von Dirt Rally sogar sehr eingängig.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally is gut so wie es ist... Sollte jeden dazu animieren zu verstehen warum man ein Auto besser mit nem Lenkrad bewegt 

Also traut euch..! Der Spielspaß und Immersion geht min. 500% nach oben... Sich wie ein Rally Pilot fühlen > Nur mit Lenkrad 

Aber beklagt euch dann nicht wenn ihr plötzlich alle Simulationen fahrt ^^

Suchtfaktor is sehr hoch...


----------



## borni (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Dirt Rally ist einfach das was sich die Fans der ersten Teile gewünscht haben. Codemasters hat geliefert und bei mir damit viel Credit wieder gut gemacht. 
Außerdem ist es wirklich ein Paradebeispiel dafür wie Early Access laufen KANN/SOLLTE!


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

DiRT Rally | Opel Kadett GT/E 16v @ Rally Wales "Dyffryn Afon"






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTeYjl0Wsb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich bin mit dem Spiel auch sehr zufrieden, zumal es bis jetzt die beste Early Acces überhaupt war.

Das Einzigste was mich extrem ankotzt ist die KI bei Rallycross...

Habt ihr da auch manchmal Probleme mit der KI ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Schwierigkeitsgrad affenhart findet? Selbst auf der leichtesten Stufe bin ich immer entweder letzter oder vorletzter.. die Steuerung mit Gamepad is eh ne Katastrophe, aber nach gut 15h macht mir das so irgendwie einfach keinen Spass mehr...



Geht mir auch so. 
Mehr als die letzen Plätze sind nicht drin, egal wie viel Mühe ich mir gebe.


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Klar ist es nicht leicht, ich spiele mit nem xbox 360 controller und komme aber ganz gut hinterher. Ich probiere halt am Ende der Meisterschaft auf Platz mindestens Platz 3 zu kommen und das gelingt mir auch meißtens.

Am Anfang solltet ihr vielleicht mit "langsamen" Autos fahren und auch hier Übung macht den Meister.

Desweiteren hatte ich z.B bei Rally Cross am Anfang Probleme, bis mir ein Mate mal sein Setup gegeben hat. Plötzlich war es so einfach und hat viel mehr Spaß gemacht.

PS:  Kurven nicht schneiden


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Addi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Spiel auch sehr zufrieden, zumal es bis jetzt die beste Early Acces überhaupt war.
> 
> Das Einzigste was mich extrem ankotzt ist die KI bei Rallycross...
> 
> Habt ihr da auch manchmal Probleme mit der KI ?





Was für Probleme ? Hab letztens nen Liga Event gefahren mit der KI auf höchstem Level. War ganz gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBvCgCcGZKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20180319 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



ak1504 schrieb:


> Was für Probleme ? Hab letztens nen Liga Event gefahren mit der KI auf höchstem Level. War ganz gut.



Die KI rammt viel zu sehr. Ich fahre zum Beispiel die Kurve schön von außen an und dann kommt die KI einfach komplett von innen angebrettert und haut mich voll weg.

Ich habe das Gefühl für die KI sind die anderen Fahrzeuge garnicht auf der Strecke, die fahren nur ihre Runden...

Ich werde demnächst ein paar Beispiele aufnehmen, wenn es das nächste mal lustige Aktionen von der KI gibt.


Nachtrag: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJZXwbVrbWU


Sowas zum Beispiel... Passiert sogar relativ häufig, da wird man schon leicht sauer


----------



## Kotor (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Hi,

AMD Eyefinity 3xFullHD, TrackIR,  G27, siehe Signatur.
Ein paar Videos: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlzar1PKc4fbEZRodHOh_w4XWMMGtdW8K  ... um ein paar G25/27 Freunde zum Kauf mehrerer Renn-Sims zu überzeugen. 
*
Fährt noch jemand so ?*
Erfahrungen, speziell auf Triple Monitor + Headtracker ?

grüße
kotor


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der den Schwierigkeitsgrad affenhart findet? Selbst auf der leichtesten Stufe bin ich immer entweder letzter oder vorletzter.. die Steuerung mit Gamepad is eh ne Katastrophe, aber nach gut 15h macht mir das so irgendwie einfach keinen Spass mehr...



Ich halte mich derzeit auf Platz 5 bis 7, obwohl ich auch mit dem Controller spiele.
Anfangs kam ich damit auch nicht so klar. Stell mal Gas, Lenkung, Bremse etc. in der Steuerung um, so wie dir die Tastenbelegung am bequemsten ist und fahre am besten auch mit manueller Schaltung! Dann läuft das besser


----------



## ak1504 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n52YAGcomOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Wahnsinn! Die hören echt auf ihre User  genau die Wünsche aus dem offiziellen Forum erfüllt, ist das Geil


----------



## borni (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Jetzt noch einen Streckeneditor und das Game wäre das Beste Rally Game aller Zeiten!


----------



## KaiserKoenig (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Kurze Frage in die runde: hab das g27, läuft das mit dem Spiel problemlos? Und auf welche taste lege ich am besten die Handbremse?


----------



## norse (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ja läuft! welche Taste? Wie du sie halt brauchst und greifen kannst ...  je nach Auto (wenn es Schaltwippen hat) leg ich sie mir auf den Sequentiellen Ganghebel  
Track Editor wird schon von der Community gefordert: [TRACKS] Track Editor / Mod Support! :: DiRT Rally Suggestion Box 
kann also sein, dass es kommt


----------



## Phir0n (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

keine Probleme mit G27


----------



## Stratton (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Nochmal zum Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Als ich die ersten Rennen gefahren bin, dachte ich auch, dass Spiel wäre ein Totalflopp für mich. Nachdem ich die Lenkung auf (ich glaube) 10% gestellt und auch noch etwas an den Bremsen geändert habe (max oder min.) fährt es sich fast wie ein Arcade Racer. Zumindest mit dem Mini. Also Lenkung und Bremsen sind wichtig.

Wenn ihr bei den Einstellungen seid, ist es aber wichtig, die kurzen Texte dazu zu lesen. Sonst wählt man nämlich instinktiv die falsche Richtung für die Korrektur aus.


----------



## KaiserKoenig (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Dann werde ich mir wohl das Spiel demnächst mal Kaufen  Spiele ja sonst nur Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom bzw DTM


----------



## Dedde (5. April 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Fahrt ihr in diesem Spiel eig mit einem 900 grad lenkwinkel?


----------



## ak1504 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich erlaube jedem Game den vollen Drehbereich des Wheels zu verwenden wenn es automatisch nach Wagen einstellt wie DiRT.

Hier unten die Liste da siehst die Daten der Wagen die im Game hinterlegt sind: DiRT Rally Force Feedback Update | Codemasters Blog

Wenn Lenkrad dann realistisch..!


----------



## Dedde (6. April 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

ja seh ich im prinzip auch so. aber bei dirt ist das teilweise echt knackig. im echten rally oder andere rennwagen dreht man das wheel ja auch nicht 900 oder 1080 grad um den vollen einschlag zu bekommen. verstehst?
edit: hab wohl übersehen das sich die option anpassen lässt. danke, guter link


----------



## ak1504 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Ich poste das einfach nochmal hier:

*1080 degrees*

FIAT 131 Abarth
*900 degrees*

Mini Cooper S
Lancia Fulvia HF
Ford Escort Mk II
Lancia Stratos
Peugeot 205 T16 Evo 2
Lancia Delta S4
MG Metro 6R4
Peugeot 205 T16 Pikes Peak
*720 degrees*

Audi Sport Quattro Rallye
Ford RS200
Ford Sierra Cosworth RS500
BMW E30 M3 Evo Rally
Lancia Delta HF Integrale
Ford Escort RS Cosworth
Subaru Impreza 1995
Audi Sport Quattro S1 Pikes Peak
Peugeot 405 T16 Pikes Peak
*540 degrees*

Ford Fiesta RS Rally Car
Mini Countryman Rally Edition

Softlock an:   Wagensettings werden genutzt
Softlock aus: Lenkeinschlag im Treiber wird genutzt


----------



## norse (8. April 2016)

*AW: Dirt Rally - Ein erstes Fazit aus SIM-RACING - Sicht*

Danke! Hoffentlich ist heute mal das Update durch bei mir ... 17 GB mit 16er Leitung und 4 Leute die gern das Internet nutzen wollen ...


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mal den 1. Post upgedatet und den Threadtitel geändert, schließlich hat sich einiges getan


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Oktober 2016)

Hier war ja anscheinend lange Zeit "Tote Hose" . . . weiß jemand ob es noch Erweiterungen geben wird in Form von Autos oder Strecken?


----------



## ak1504 (12. Oktober 2016)

Abwarten... Würde schon sagen da kommt noch was... Ansonsten machen sie hoffentlich das nächste GRiD ^^


----------



## OC.Conny (13. Oktober 2016)

Sonst wird ja meistens gemeckert wenn zu Spielen immer Häppchenweise neuer Content nachgereicht wird aber bei DIRT Rally würde ich mich freuen.

GRID Autosport war nicht so mein Ding da hatte ich mit GRID 2 mehr Spass auch wenn es bedeutend Arcade lastiger ist.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Oktober 2016)

Sollen die meckern bis sie umfallen... Ich mag DLC und bis heute hab ich kein Game erlebt das mir zu kurz oder beschnitten im Umfang in der Standard Ausführung vorkam... Lieber DLC mit Qualität als schlecht geklaut und grauenhaft fahrbar...


----------



## Frank-E (23. Oktober 2016)

Zum Spiel Dirt Rally für den PC mit Oculus Rift Unterstützung mal eine Frage die mir hoffentlich jemand beantworten kann: 
Ich habe mir Dirt Rally aus dem Oculus Store gekauft und besitze natürlich auch die CV1-Brille. Nun habe ich aber festgestellt das es mir mit der Brille in dem Spiel schnell schlecht wird. Jetzt wollte ich das Spiel normal am Monitor, ohne die Brille spielen doch das funktioniert nicht. Das Spiel verlangt immer das man die Brille aufzusetzen muss 
Das kann doch nicht sein das ich für fast 50 Euro ein Spiel kaufe, das ich dann nicht ohne die Rift benutzen kann!!!
Steh ich da irgendwo auf der Leitung oder funktioniert das wirklich nicht?
Über einen Tip würde ich mich wirklich freuen!


----------



## ak1504 (24. Oktober 2016)

Das wird wohl ne extra Rift Version sein. Das sollte iwo auch im Kleingedruckten stehen wo nutzbar.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht hilft das: Dirt Rally no desktop mode — Oculus


----------



## Frank-E (25. Oktober 2016)

Danke für euere Antworten. 
Das es eine extra Version nur für die Rift ist wäre schon der Hammer, da sie ja genausoviel wie die Desktop-Version kostet und dann nur eingeschränkt nutzbar ist. Den USB-Stecker der Brille habe ich beim Start schon einmal abgezogen aber leider startet mit dem Spiel immer automatisch auch das Oculus-Programm und es folgt die Meldung das es nur mit Brille funktioniert. 
Schade, das man das Spiel nicht mehr verkaufen kann. Früher hätt ichs einfach für die Hälfte abgegeben


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Oktober 2016)

Bemüh mal den Support. Fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Frank-E (27. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antworten!
Habe den Support darüber informiert. Mal abwarten was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## Frank-E (14. November 2016)

Frank-E schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> Habe den Support darüber informiert. Mal abwarten was dabei rauskommt!



Habe vom Support der Rift eine Antwort erhalten: 
Es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine Version von Dirt Rally die nur mit der Oculus Rift spielbar ist. Ich finde es schade das man für den vollen Geldbetrag eine eingeschränkte Version bekommt.
Würde das Spiel gerne wieder verkaufen aber das ist ja leider heutzutage auch nicht mehr ohne weiteres möglich!


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Dezember 2016)

Frank-E schrieb:


> Habe vom Support der Rift eine Antwort erhalten:
> Es handelt sich tatsächlich um eine Version von Dirt Rally die nur mit der Oculus Rift spielbar ist. Ich finde es schade das man für den vollen Geldbetrag eine eingeschränkte Version bekommt.


Das bestätigt mich in meiner Entscheidung gegen die Rift.
Da wir beim Thema VR sind, kann jemand etwas zur Performance bei Nutzung von ReVive mit und ohne asynchronous reprojection sagen? Mit aktivierter Reprojection und deaktivierter interleaved reprojection treten bei mir, trotz recht konstanter 90FPS kurze Ruckler auf. Afterburner zeigt Frametimes von 89ms an. Ohne async reprojection sind die Ruckler deutlich seltener.


----------



## Orth (21. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Hab seit heute Dirt Rally, leider fällt der Ton nach kurzer Fahrzeit komplett aus. ??
Hab schon etwas in den Optionen rumgefummelt aber ohne Erfolg. Steam hatte auch nix zu reparieren. In anderen Spielen hab ich keine Probleme.

Im "www" steht zwar das es hier und da wohl Probleme gab, aber schlauer hat mich noch nicht gemacht.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2016)

Benutzt du eine Creative Soundkarte?


----------



## Orth (22. Dezember 2016)

Tach,

ja, hab eine Omni über ein ASRock Z77 extreme 4. Geht dann in ein altes Logitech Speaker Sys.
Habe ein  paar Strecken ohne Probleme spielen können.  Kann keine Zusammenhänge sehen.
Ton geht dann erst wieder, für einen Moment, wenn ich das Spiel schließe und neu starte.


----------



## blautemple (22. Dezember 2016)

Das erste Ergebnis bei google: Sound verschwindet bei Dirt Rally und Creative Omni Surround - ComputerBase Forum

Schon probiert?


----------



## Orth (22. Dezember 2016)

Nee, werd mal schauen ob ich heut abend zu Haus Zeit finde.
Software is nicht so richtig mein Ding, mach mich aber mai ran.

Danke schon mal, ich melde mich und berichte.


----------



## Orth (23. Dezember 2016)

Hey,
hab mal updates gemacht. Omni und OpenAL. Spiel runter und neu rauf. Nix verändert.
Habe aber Ton durchgehend wenn ich die Soundkarte umgehe, also Boxen/KH direct in PC.

Da der Sound meine Fahrkünste nicht verbessert lebe ich erst mal damit, und probiere halt mal noch dies oder das.

Dirt ist zur Zeit in V1.22 drauf, kann das Update zu 1.23 nicht erzwingen und falls Steam sich hoffentlich demnächst dazu entscheidet, ist vielleicht ja auch dies Problem gelöst.

Danke für den Tip,

Gruß  Orth


----------



## TheLo0s (2. Januar 2017)

Moin Leute,
hab mal wieder Dirt Rally angeschmissen und bin paar Runden gefahren.
Leider stürzt das Spiel immer wieder ab. Zeiten verändern sich und sind mal 10min mal 30min.
Dabei kommt jedoch keine Fehlermeldung sondern das Bild bleibt einfach stehen, Ton läuft noch kurz weiter und dann ist es einfach weg.
Grafikkarten Treiber läuft regulär weiter und macht ansonsten auch keinen Blödsinn.
Spiel läuft auch als Admin (in Google als Tipp gefunden) und Xbox DVR ist deaktiviert.
Version  ist 1.22 und bekomme kein Update auf 1.23...

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## ak1504 (26. Januar 2017)

DiRT 4


Dirt 4: Neuer Teil der Rally-Reihe angekundigt - Release im Juni


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2017)

DiRT 4 Road Book


DiRT 4 Road Book | Blog | DiRT Rally - The official game site




_"We’ve got an extra-special DiRT Show coming up next week which we filmed at our incredible announcement event yesterday, complete with capture and some very special guests, so stay tuned for that."


"We’ve also got the much requested rally school, where you can learn and practise your skills and we’ve added a simpler handling model for those that have struggled with the level of simulation in DiRT Rally. That said, if you loved DiRT Rally’s simulation engine then you have nothing to fear. In fact we’ve made significant improvements to it with new aerodynamics, more accurate modelling of suspension geometry, new tyre models and better damage simulation. On top of all that we’ve made huge improvements in our lighting tech, arm over arm animation and character modelling so there is plenty to look forward to."_


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2017)

Gibt ja auch Telemetrie zu sehen und zu vergleichen beim Dirt Racenet 


Competitive Racenet Evaluation & Statistics Tracker | DiRT Rally - The official game site





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (31. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> _
> "We’ve also got the much requested rally school, where you can learn and practise your skills and we’ve added a simpler handling model for those that have struggled with the level of simulation in DiRT Rally. That said, if you loved DiRT Rally’s simulation engine then you have nothing to fear. _



Perfekt, das ist genau was ich mir gewünscht habe, da ich mit dem Controller mit der aktuellen Fahrphysik doch so meine Probleme habe ^^


----------



## AchtBit (4. April 2017)

Nicht nur du. Ich finde es auch schon reichlich seltsam, dass Codemasters in allen Racegames, schon seit Jahren eine völlig bescheuerte Steuerung, für alle nicht XBox360 Controller, fabriziert. Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem Logitech Cordless Pad und jetzt mit meinem Thrustmaster F1 Pad. Abhilfe schaft hier nur die XBox360 Emu Software. Dann passt die Steuerung wunderbar. Mit der nativen Unterstützung war selbst das geradeaus Fahren, egal welche Einstellung, völlig unmöglich. Da ich im EMU die Prezision der Achsen neu abstimmen muss, kostet mich der Emulator im Dirt Rally zw. 3 und 5 FPS. Das erste mal wo er sichtbar an der Leistung knappst. Spürbar ists zum Glück noch nicht.   

Eins ist sicher, es liegt nicht etwa an der Fahrphysik, sondern an der grotten schlechten Controllerunterstützung


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2017)

Gratis zocken ab heute 3 Tage !!

Save 70% on DiRT Rally on Steam


----------



## Ritz186 (12. Mai 2017)

mega ich wollte das game schon seit Ewigkeiten mal kaufen


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand gute FFB Einstellungen für das G27 gefunden und möchte sie teilen?


----------



## DARPA (22. Juni 2017)

Ich benutze dieses Preset: Steam Workshop :: FFB G25/G27 by Real rally Driver - LAR555

Am Anfang kam ich bei Dirt Rally gar nicht  klar, ständig gedreht oder abgeflogen usw. Ich empfand es als sehr schwierig, obwohl ich Racing Sims gewohnt bin.
Mit diesen Settings war es wie eine Wende, alles fühlt sich realistischer an, so wie man es erwarten würde. Die Wagen waren viel besser zu platzieren. Das Handling ist für mich dadurch wesentlich einfacher geworden. Z.B. 80s Heckschleudern im Schnee driften machte plötzlich richtig Laune, vorher bin ich ausgerastet.

P.S. Logitech Einstellungen auch beachten


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank. Das sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus!

Edit: Wer auf der Suche nach sehr fahraktiven Setups ist, wird hier fündig: Steam Community :: RacingIvysaur :: Workshop Items


----------



## Jibbomat (23. März 2018)

Wenns jemand Interessiert: 

Dirt Rally hat Humble Bundle grad für 9,99 im Sale für kurze Zeit.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

Weiss jemand welches Rennen PCGH in Ihrer Benchmarkszene nutzen?Ich würde dass gerne mal benchen, aber finde den Streckenabschnitt nicht.
Grafikkarten-Parcours 2018: AC: Origins, CoD WW2 und Dirt 4


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2018)

Da steht DiRT 4... Und man kann sich Stages generieren... Oder auch WP´s nehmen... Ich denke wenn du die nicht findest dann hat PCGH ersteres gemacht...


----------



## Gurdi (9. Mai 2018)

Oh, bin ich falsch hier? Sry dann frag ich im passenden Thread nochmal nach. Danke.


----------



## Dedde (21. September 2018)

Hat hier noch jmd das Problem,  das immer wieder beim spielen das wheel disconnectet? Hab ich sonst bei keinem spiel. T500rs. Muss dann dauernd das spiel neu starten


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2018)

6,79€ grad


Save 80% on DiRT Rally on Steam


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2019)

​Gratis: Get DiRT Rally for free


----------

